# Busted's Drawings



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I have a nice tablet that really never got used, other then for fine editing on hard to get to spots for a game I play. 

Well this is my first time drawing on my tablet, first time drawing a fish, and first time using Corel Painter Sketch Pad. Also I havn't attempted to draw anything in 5 or more years. So here is Buddha my DT... Its just a rough sketch playing with some of the brushes.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! Good job!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks  It's hard for me to draw on a tablet like the Intous4, I think I do better on paper cause I can rotate it easier and see my hand as I draw. Guess it just takes practice xD I'll try to do another soon so I can get use to the tablet.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a quick sketch I did about 20mins ago.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very good for a first attempt.


----------

